

Is Amazon PIOPS Really Better than Standard EBS? - garantiadata
https://garantiadata.com/blog/is-amazon-piops-really-better-than-standard-ebs

======
saurik
It was not clear that these people accounted for the EBS first-use allocation
overhead; for an append-only file format, that cost will be present for every
single write.

